# Natural Yogurt - UK vs Spain



## destinedforspain

This perhaps seems quite trivial but yogurt forms an important part of my diet, and since being in Spain I have been unable to locate natural yogurt with the same consistency and taste as the natural yogurt sold in the UK.

By ‘natural yogurt’ I am referring to the unsweetened varieties of ‘Onken Biopot’, ‘Yeo Valley Organic’, ‘Activia’, etc, which have a smooth creamy texture but sharp taste and are rich in active cultures like Bifidobacterium and L. Acidophilus.

I have tried several different branded ‘natural yogurts’ since being in Spain, including ‘Activia’, bought from the likes of Mercadona but they are seem to have the same strange set texture resembling whey curds and with a fat content of ~2%, instead of being smooth and creamy with the UK standard fat content of ~6%.

Is it possible to buy the kind of natural yogurt sold in the UK here in Spain?


----------



## jojo

destinedforspain said:


> This perhaps seems quite trivial but yogurt forms an important part of my diet, and since being in Spain I have been unable to locate natural yogurt with the same consistency and taste as the natural yogurt sold in the UK.
> 
> By ‘natural yogurt’ I am referring to the unsweetened varieties of ‘Onken Biopot’, ‘Yeo Valley Organic’, ‘Activia’, etc, which have a smooth creamy texture but sharp taste and are rich in active cultures like Bifidobacterium and L. Acidophilus.
> 
> I have tried several different branded ‘natural yogurts’ since being in Spain, including ‘Activia’, bought from the likes of Mercadona but they are seem to have the same strange set texture resembling whey curds and with a fat content of ~2%, instead of being smooth and creamy with the UK standard fat content of ~6%.
> 
> Is it possible to buy the kind of natural yogurt sold in the UK here in Spain?


Iceland? Its like diet coke in the the UK and coke light in Spain, they taste totally different even tho they are from the same manufacturer??! Iceland do the UK version!!?

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky

destinedforspain said:


> This perhaps seems quite trivial but yogurt forms an important part of my diet, and since being in Spain I have been unable to locate natural yogurt with the same consistency and taste as the natural yogurt sold in the UK.
> 
> By ‘natural yogurt’ I am referring to the unsweetened varieties of ‘Onken Biopot’, ‘Yeo Valley Organic’, ‘Activia’, etc, which have a smooth creamy texture but sharp taste and are rich in active cultures like Bifidobacterium and L. Acidophilus.
> 
> I have tried several different branded ‘natural yogurts’ since being in Spain, including ‘Activia’, bought from the likes of Mercadona but they are seem to have the same strange set texture resembling whey curds and with a fat content of ~2%, instead of being smooth and creamy with the UK standard fat content of ~6%.
> 
> Is it possible to buy the kind of natural yogurt sold in the UK here in Spain?


You can buy Activa in Carrefour or mercadona
Aldi have a good selection of bio yogurts as well, we always buy ours from there


----------



## DunWorkin

I also eat a lot of yogurt. The one I like is Mercadona's own brand (Hacendado) Greek style yogurt.

I have just looked at the pot and it appears to be 7% fat.

I cannot tell you if it is 'rich in active cultures' but it tastes nice and I like the consistency. 

I agree Activia here is not the same as in UK.


----------



## Seb*

destinedforspain said:


> I have tried several different branded ‘natural yogurts’ since being in Spain, including ‘Activia’, bought from the likes of Mercadona but they are seem to have the same strange set texture resembling whey curds and with a fat content of ~2%, instead of being smooth and creamy with the UK standard fat content of ~6%.
> 
> Is it possible to buy the kind of natural yogurt sold in the UK here in Spain?


Iceland comes to mind if there is one anywhere near you. Big hipermercados like Eroski or Carrefour might have a bigger range than Mercadona as well.


----------



## thrax

If you can find a SuperCor they do high end foods (Waitrose quality and price)...


----------



## Alcalaina

I make my own using a litre of whole milk and a small tub of Greek yoghurt.

Warm the milk to blood heat, mix in the yoghurt, cover and leave in a warm place for six hours (in winter I put it in the picnic coldbox with a hot water bottle). Put it in the fridge to set.

Next time just use some of this to make the next batch.

Very quick and easy, much cheaper and you know exactly what´s in it.


----------



## destinedforspain

Thanks to everyone. I'll try to seek out those stores and will let you know what I find.


----------



## Madliz

Lidl's bio yoghurt is the best for me, followed by Carrefour's own label, both 3.5% fat.


----------



## destinedforspain

Thank you to those who suggested Mercadona’s Hacedendo Greek Style Yogurt and Lidl’s Probiotic Yogurt. Both have the creamy texture and taste I was looking for, however as an everyday yogurt I’ve settled on the Lidl one as the Greek Style one is just a little too indulgent to be consumed 7 days a week! 

Thanks again  .


----------



## thrax

destinedforspain said:


> Thank you to those who suggested Mercadona’s Hacedendo Greek Style Yogurt and Lidl’s Probiotic Yogurt. Both have the creamy texture and taste I was looking for, however as an everyday yogurt I’ve settled on the Lidl one as the Greek Style one is just a little too indulgent to be consumed 7 days a week!
> 
> Thanks again  .


Lidl also do a big tub which resembles a tin of paint but with honey or maple syrup yummie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks

We use "EasiYo" - get it from Lakeland and they ship to Spain, even better now that it is only £7.50 shipping irrespective of the size of the order and it comes by courier (DHL last time) so it is not hanging around in some Post Office sorting office for weeks.


----------

